# How many RG6 lines from the dish?



## nybill38 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello

I'm thinking of getting the Hopper/Joey system. When I had the house built I had them prewire 1 dedicated sat cable to an On Q distribution box. 

For the Hopper/joey will this 1 cable to the panel work? Or do I need 2 cables?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The Hopper/Joey system works on a central hub system with a single cable run to each receiver. If all of your cables run directly to a central location and there is room for the hub in that location you should be fine.

The cabling from that location to the dish is two cables for a single Hopper system or three cables for a dual Hopper system.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Check diagrams here www.dishuser.org

BoBaBird, please check hopper PhP - something wrong there...


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

As long as all you need is one Hopper in your system you can get away with one cable. The node gets installed outside and a tap and splitter in your OnQ box. Not my favorite way to install them (extra cable length between receivers and node can decrease MoCA signal strength) but it is a technically acceptable install method.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Check diagrams here www.dishuser.org
> 
> BoBaBird, please check hopper PhP - something wrong there...


Definitely a problem. The file either doesn't exist or the path is incorrect. I get a "Connection was Reset" massage when trying to access it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

He is warned and working with a host.


----------

